# Kadesma's obituary and guest book.



## Katie H

Ever since we learned of kadesma's death I've been looking for her obituary.  I found it here.  There's also a link to the funeral home to click on.

We'll now have an opportunity to sign her guest book.  In the space for my last name I put (DiscussCooking.com) next to my last name so her family would know that I am part of kadesma's Internet family.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thank you Katie.


----------



## Katie H

There's also an option to light a candle, if one so desires.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, Katie.  I'd tried to find it too, may have been too soon.


----------



## gmpoggi

I think you have the correct link.  I am pasting it here as well.  There is a guest book for the Modesto Bee as well.  It is to the right of her photos.
Carole Toso Obituary: View Carole Toso's Obituary by Modesto Bee
 We are having a celebration of her life on Monday.  We will post photos of the event on the guest book that is next to her pictures if you want to see them.  Give us some time though.  I can't promise it will be done on Monday.  
 Thank you again for the flowers and outpouring of love for my mother.
 Gina


----------



## jennyema

Holy ****!!!  Really ??

I didn't realize the reposting of her recipes recently were because she had passed.

So sad .  She was delightful.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie, I wonder if it's possible to post this link to her guest book?

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/we-must-say-farewell-to-one-of-our-own-88077.html


----------



## Katie H

I don't know, Kayelle.  Perhaps someone with more computer savvy could help.


----------



## CatPat

I saw this. I am very sad. Rest well, kadesma.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## tropical cooker

I posted your link to the guest book.  I don't know if the censors reviewing the entiries will let it through.  We'll see.


----------



## Katie H

tropical cooker said:


> I posted your link to the guest book.  I don't know if the censors reviewing the entiries will let it through.  We'll see.




Hooray!  The censors allowed the link.  Thank you.


----------



## middie

She passed???? What happened???? Oh my gosh I'm so sad


----------



## msmofet

Rest in peace Ma.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Thanks Katie.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

